# Old Boaters



## Old Boaters (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi Autotrail Forum

We are new to motorhomes after 20 years navigating the shores of the UK and the inland waterways of Europe.

Our new Adventure start with a 2011 Commanche.

The seats are side facing in the rear, not with the factory facing rear seat with seat belts.

Has any owners converted their MH.

I look forward to your comments.

Kind regards


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Welcome here, at least on the waterways you will be aware that leaks are bad news, keep a close eye on your AT. :-D

After market seat belt fitting requires quite a bit of steelwork.

Terry


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. A fair few ex and current boaties on on here.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Welcome to world of motorhoming.

If you are querying if it's possible to convert to front facing seats with belts I think the answer is no because of the requirement for "Whole vehicle type approval" 

If that's your question you need to ask Autotrail who made the vehicle originally and should be able to give you the definitive answer.

Andy


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, and I hope you enjoy many adventures in your new van.

I don't think it's worth fiddling with the seats the way you might like .....

It's not just the steelwork framework and seatbelt fixing that counts, but the way the whole unit is robustly and mechanically mounted onto the chassis underneath. That could possibly mean that the seat framework will oversail ( :surprise: ) the walkway, or have base extensions that look poor. It might even mean mechanically fixing additional supporting metalwork underneath to that chassis.

The advice already given to talk to the AutoTrail design team is good.




.


----------



## tugboat (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum from another old boater!. As a visitor you only get 5 free posts, so it's worth subscribing as you're sure to have lots of questions and we're a helpful lot on here.


----------

